# A tribute to Steve Jobs



## Michelvar

Well, somehow Steve has been part of my world since my first keyboard, looong ago...

Une pensée pour un homme qui a changé tant de choses dans mon monde.


----------



## Minnie121728

Keep on being hungry, keep on being crazy...(Advice mentioned by him in the speech at Stanford College)...


----------



## SPQR

He thought different.


----------



## ribran

SPQR said:


> He thought different.



That's exactly right.


----------



## DenisBiH

Steve, the man who brought sexy to IT, more than once. A pioneer and a legend.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

He didn't change anything for me, I'm on PC (Sorry), don't have an iPod/iPhone/iPad. Saw some Pixar films, thougt, quite good, yes.
He did change things for my sons... had to buy them a 8GB iPod back in 2002!
I didn't know anything about his biography until now: very strange (and disturbing, I guess) indeed!
That makes him a more remarcable man.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

I started on an Apple II (before Macintoshes), and I am still a Mac user, so Steve has had a very long and marked influence in my computing life. I always admired his audacity in launching radically new products that were not fully understood at the start (when he decided to stop including floppy disk drives in computers, I bought an external one ... which I must have used at most a dozen times, the first one to make additional copies of the backups I then stored in floppies). And I have also always admired his passion for design: when the Mac Air models were introduced, all other portables suddenly looked like rhinos. And although I have never had an iPhone, when it first came out I couldn't help been amazed by the ingenuity and beauty of the device.

I wonder if Apple will continue being the same innovative Apple without him. And I am certain that he will be missed by many.


----------



## oa2169

"Si quieres tener éxito en la vida, haz exactamente lo que te gusta hacer".

"If you want to succeed in life, do exactly what you enjoy doing". (Something like this).

_La frase que más me gustó de Steve Jobs._


----------



## doinel

Some people tend to disagree here in the Culture café:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2264344&p=11364868#post11364868
 Thanks for opening this thread, Michelvar.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

doinel said:


> Some people tend to disagree here in the Culture café:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2264344&p=11364868#post11364868
> Thanks for opening this thread, Michelvar.



One thing is not to like a person. To be happy that that person has died is a different matter. I wonder what terrible thing did Mr. Jobs do to Mr. ernest_  to deserve such a sentiment.


----------



## doinel

Cancer is an excrutiating disease, especially the type he suffered from,  noone deserves to die this way. Hopefully, it's not contagious!


----------



## Jasmine tea

When I heard the news of his death I thought to myself "une page est tournée"... and it felt weird.

I never used an Apple myself. And nowadays am certainly not a technology lover and/or user. But I worked in the Software/IT and telecom environment from 1992 to 2002 (from my 20s to my thirtys). What a diffrerence between the _*Before *_Microsoft/Apple etc. and _*After*_! And what a funny experience to know (to have lived and worked) both the before and the after!!!

Whether Steve Jobs' contribution to our world was a good one or not, it still was a major one!
Certainly his death let me realize how changes have been quick in the past two decades, as impressive as the population growth in the world (1 billion human growth in the past 14 years)!
I'm quite curious to see the further, future trends from now on...


----------

